# Is it still possible to tame an older budgie?



## JLE

Hello,

I've had my budge for almost 6 or 7 years not exactly how old he was when I got him.

The first few months I tried my very best to slowly get him used to my hand by slowly offering him millet treats etc.

Through time he has really become fearful and will jump of the perch and grab onto the side when ever I put my hand in the cage. He'll move his beak up and down like he's panting?

I went away on holiday and left him with a family relative who have also kept birds in the past. This when I think was when the change happened.

Is he too old now for me to start again to slowly gain his trust? He used to be so happy jumping onto my finger and even sitting on my head or shoulder!

He's name is Budge  (new to the forums)


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm curious as to why after 6 or 7 years time you have now decided you would like to bond with your budgie?

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you. This takes time and patience. You need to be willing to work with him on a regular and consistent basis.

I suggest you start by spending 10-15 minutes 3 or 4 times a day sitting next to your budgie's cage.
Talk to him quietly and reassuringly during that time. You can also sing, or read to him during the sessions.

After a week or two of these sessions, you can begin resting your hand on the outside of your little fellow's cage while you talk, sing and read to him.
Again, this needs to take place for a week or so or until your budgie is no longer afraid when your hand is on his cage.

The next step will be to rest your hand inside his cage (without moving it) during the daily sessions.
Again, this needs to take place for at least a week.

After that length of time, your budgie should feel comfortable with your hand inside his cage and you can try offering him some millet or seed in the palm of your hand to see if he will come over to take it from you.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. I believe if you follow Deborah's advice patiently and persistently, you will see progress. Budge is a very fine looking budgie...


----------



## JLE

He was very tame to me over the past years and it hasn't been until the end of last summer when I went away and he was put into a new environment (there were no other birds present just him in his cage). 

Many thanks I'll keep trying as I've been following similar steps you mentioned and see how things go! I love the little guy and have taken good care of him over these years it's a shame to see him how he is.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks for the clarification. I didn't realize it had only been a few months that Budge has been experiencing the fearful and skittish behavior. Do you think something happened that scared him while you were on holiday and he was with your relatives? How long were you gone?

As you had his trust for a long time in the past, you should be able to regain it over time. The more time you can spend interacting with him each day, the higher your chances of regaining his trust.

Best wishes!*


----------



## JLE

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks for the clarification. I didn't realize it had only been a few months that Budge has been experiencing the fearful and skittish behavior. Do you think something happened that scared him while you were on holiday and he was with your relatives? How long were you gone?
> 
> As you had his trust for a long time in the past, you should be able to regain it over time. The more time you can spend interacting with him each day, the higher your chances of regaining his trust.
> 
> Best wishes!*


It was a week. The only thing I could think of was when we took the cage to their house. Though I made sure the cage was secured with a blanked around the cage to ensure nothing spooks him.

They've looked after him before in the past with no problems.

He seems all healthy and fine right now. He's started to let us tickle is belly when he's on the side of the cage so I guess he's getting used to me again!


----------



## JLE

Jonah said:


> Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. I believe if you follow Deborah's advice patiently and persistently, you will see progress. Budge is a very fine looking budgie...


Thank you! I will follow all the advise


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Budge is a very handsome gentleman 

I'm sure in time he'll realise that the bond you both shared is still there. I'm glad you're taking the time to work with him slowly and get him used to you. 

You've been given some great resources and advice, so if you have any questions after reviewing everything, please be sure to ask. 

I hope to see you and Budge around, and please do keep us updated on how things progress! :thumbsup: 

:wave:


----------



## JLE

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!
> 
> Budge is a very handsome gentleman
> 
> I'm sure in time he'll realise that the bond you both shared is still there. I'm glad you're taking the time to work with him slowly and get him used to you.
> 
> You've been given some great resources and advice, so if you have any questions after reviewing everything, please be sure to ask.
> 
> I hope to see you and Budge around, and please do keep us updated on how things progress!
> 
> :wave:


Thank you for your kind words! I'll follow all the steps and be sure you post here on how things go! Many thanks everyone!


----------

